# PWT Weigh In Day 1



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.liveleaderboard.com/LLB.ASP?T=196


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Dosch, keep posting results, my buddy is in 22nd place. He and I grew up together in Upham. :beer:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Devils Lake guide wins PWT. Nice to see a local guy win it.

HCW


----------

